# Can banks check the credit union now?



## Reive (9 Aug 2005)

When my sister and her husband bought their home they borrowed the deposit off the credit union. They now want to get a top up mortgage loan  to clear the credit union.

They obviously didn't let on originally where they got the money from, but my question is are the banks now able to check if people have outstanding loans in the credit union?


----------



## daveco23 (9 Aug 2005)

Every credit union branch now has the option of joining the Irish Credit Bureau. Whether all of them have or not is another story. Tell your sister to ask her credit union of they have joined ICB. If they have they will see the loan and the payment history on it.


----------



## eimear25 (9 Aug 2005)

i think only 4 CUs in the country have joined. I may be wrong tho

I know Lucan CU has joined the ICB


----------



## RainyDay (9 Aug 2005)

daveco23 said:
			
		

> Every credit union branch now has the option of joining the Irish Credit Bureau.


Just to be clear, credit unions are not 'branches' of one overall organisation. Each credit union is an independent organisation. Most, but not all credit unions are affiliated to the Irish League of Credit Unions. Some larger CU's do have more than one branch office.


----------



## rohanas (10 Aug 2005)

There is a listing of all banks/credit unions that have signed up to the Irish Credit Bureau - check out for more info.

HTH, 
Aili


----------



## Reive (10 Aug 2005)

That's perfect. Thanks.


----------

